# Hello from Minnesota!



## seroci (Jan 16, 2008)

I am a twenty-year-old cat enthusiast, the proud momma of an eleven-year-old domestic shorthair. She was a Christmas gift, left under our Christmas tree when I was nine as an itty bitty kitten. She is Princess Marie and absolutely the most loving cat...to me. She can be a bit of a brat to other people, regardless of being familiar with them. She is the absolute light of my life and I'm glad for every moment with her.

I have read many a cat book and have a rather impressive library. My friends have had me pegged as an "expert" since middle school, but there is always more to know, especially from other "experts"! I am here because I am full of questions and eager to learn what everyone here has to know. Oh, and show off my baby, of course.

She gets kudos for accepting rather gracefully the addition of two male rats to her life.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Awwweee, hello, and welcome! I just joined as well, but there are some very very nice folks here! Enjoy!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Please post pictures soon.  

(princess) *Marie* and


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be nice :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Seroci! I'm glad you've joined us.


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

hello & welcome!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy your time here.


----------

